# Sticky  Drought link.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

www.drought.gov/drought/data-maps-tools/current-conditions


www.drought.gov/drought/data-maps-tools/current-conditions


----------



## Vamsi (Jun 3, 2016)

Pandu
Pandu


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting.


----------

